# powerbook pismo out



## PierreT (20 Mars 2003)

Cher tous,
J'ai un collègue qui a un problème avec un powerbook G3 firewire. Il ne s'allume plus...

cela n'a rien à voir avec la prise électrique. 

Est-ce que c'est grave?  
Merci


----------



## Yip (20 Mars 2003)

Ça a l'air grave, mais bon...

Par contre, on manque un peu d'éléments, quelles ont été les dernières actions effectuées, s'est-il éteint tout seul, est-il resté inutilisé un moment, etc ???


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

t'as essayé d'enlever les batteries pendant quelques heures puis de tenter de rebooter ? t'as un son émis à la tentative de reboot ?


----------



## PierreT (20 Mars 2003)

ce n'est pas le mien, mais il était éteint et n'a pas voulu redémarrer. Sans installation récente ni choc !


Aux dernières nouvelles un réparateur agréée signale qu'il s'agit de la carte d'alimentation et de la carte mère vcar elle serait soudée sur ce modèle ?!
J'ai été voir si les sites techniques je n'ai pas eu d'autres infos. cela paraît surprenant qu'en moins de 2 ans un portable soit déjà  usé ??
Doit-il demandé un autre avis?
Pierre T


----------



## alèm (20 Mars 2003)

demande plutot à macinside. il te fournira de meilleurs indiactions.


----------



## steph75 (20 Mars 2003)

J'ai déjà connu se probléme.
C'était la batterie qui faisait in faux contact. J'enlevais la batterie et la il démarrais. Le pb et tu t'en doutes c'est que ton portable et bien il l'est plus !


----------



## ficelle (20 Mars 2003)

le miens m'a laché il y a quinze jours, à la veille de son troisieme anniversaire.
enfin, c'est juste l'ecran, et il attend sagement son retour sur le devant de la scene


----------



## powerbook867 (20 Mars 2003)

Oh oh ! je suis vraiment desolé mon petit bout de ficelle adoré !


----------



## itimik (21 Mars 2003)

et en redémarrant du cd (en appuyant sur C) ? peut etre que le disque dur est mort ou abimé


----------



## arizen (17 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
en fait j'utilise moi aussi un Pismo depuis longtemps ... et récemment il m'a fait le même gag!
J'ai pensé à la batterie interne, alors j'ai soulevé le clavier et j'ai débranché le petit cable (rouge blanc et noir) juste au dessus de la baie optique et je l'ai ralumé et ... Dong! ça a marché!!
Tu pourrais peut-être essayer.
Cdt.


----------

